# CNP Pro Mass - Slim guy



## 19years (Aug 1, 2009)

I'm a slim, skinny build naturally with a high metabolism. I said to myself i'd never try and use a mass gainer, but i thought what the hell and bought a 908g of CNP Pro mass, it says on the description:

''CNP Professional's Pro-Mass is not to be confused with cheap weight-gain powders, this is a scientific approach to gaining lean muscle mass for those with a fast metabolism or poor appetite.''

As i mentioned above, i have a fast metabolism. Will i see better results with this?

How should i use it?? As directed on the box?? What's the best way to push forward now and see some good gains..

Looking to build up my arms and chest with this stuff if poss.


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

What do you mean how do I use it? suppose you have your training and diet sorted, then just take to add calories.

What fast metabolism mean? you don't have appetite and can't eat much or you eat 3000 calories a day but don't gain weight?

What will happen when you stop taking the mass gainer? or are you planing in taking it for ever until you die?


----------



## 19years (Aug 1, 2009)

akalatengo said:


> What do you mean how do I use it? suppose you have your training and diet sorted, then just take to add calories.
> 
> What fast metabolism mean? you don't have appetite and can't eat much or you eat 3000 calories a day but don't gain weight?
> 
> What will happen when you stop taking the mass gainer? or are you planing in taking it for ever until you die?


I mean should i use it like a meal replacement, so i can have 2 real meals a day and 4 lots of this to get my 6 meals a day?

And i eat alot but i dont put on weight , i stay slim

I dont plan on taking it forever, i just plan on using it to bulk up a little bit (i'm not looking to get huge) just bulk up so i can hit the gym and hopefully gain more muscle..

then once i get to that stage, i'll have to eat like a horse and work out to keep the muscle i guess?


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

I don't really understand why you swap food that you eat a lot but don't gain weight for a mass gainer.

Nevertheless, if it helps you then good for you. The only thing to be a concern is that when you are bulked up and stop taking the gainer then you will slim down, hope I'm wrong for your own sake.


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

If I was you I would up the calories from food to see what happen


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

No you want to supplement it in with your 6meals take it hour before training and before bed..but like akala says are you getting 3000+ calories from your main daily diet?..if not I'd sort that before taking gainers so not replace meals for shakes!


----------



## 19years (Aug 1, 2009)

thanks akal, i only got a small tub to see what it's like, i hope i can gain the muscle and keep it.

EDIT: Not hitting 3k calories at the mo, i aim for 2500 and normally get around 2100 a day


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

if your eating 3-4 decent meals a day, use this as your other 2 meals, when it isnt practicle to eat, for eg work.

i use my mass shake, mid-morning, late-afternoon, where i dont have any form of a break, so i neck one of these down, and there you have 35g protein, 55g carbs.....:clap2:


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Lol is not some miricle potion the reason it works is cause it's full of sugar that's how you gain the weight stop putting the calories in and you'll loose any weight you have gained in a couple of wks..simple


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

the sugars are mainly from the lactose, naturally found in milk mate


----------



## 19years (Aug 1, 2009)

jonnymc said:


> if your eating 3-4 decent meals a day, use this as your other 2 meals, when it isnt practicle to eat, for eg work.
> 
> i use my mass shake, mid-morning, late-afternoon, where i dont have any form of a break, so i neck one of these down, and there you have 35g protein, 55g carbs.....:clap2:


thanks that is the idea, when im in work i cant suddenly whip out a meal, but i can get a mass shake out.


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

19years said:


> thanks akal, i only got a small tub to see what it's like, i hope i can gain the muscle and keep it.
> 
> EDIT: Not hitting 3k calories at the mo, i aim for 2500 and normally get around 2100 a day


I have just looked at it and I don't think is much of a mass gainer but a deluxe fancy product, look at PVL Mutant Mass with over 1000 calories or the Cytosport Monster products.

ps, I have never tried any of them

and yes there is added sugar in CNP Mass Gainer


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

My God, do I have to say this again, THE CALORIE CONTENT OF A WEIGH GAINER MEANS FCUK ALL!

100g protein = 400 calories

100g carbs = 400 calories

100g fat = 900 calories.

Please tell me how, other than loading the product with fat, any company can make a drink higher in calories than another? The calorie content can be set as high as any company wants by increasing the serving size. Stating the calorie content but not the serving size is another way supplements companies trick you into thinking you're getting something you aren't.

Take any gainer, look at a 100g serving and they will all be much the same. Making the serving sizes more than this is really asking to add fat.

Most are loaded with sugar and some are as low as 15% protein (ON Serious Muck), many have crap protein sources too.


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

do you think the cnp mass product and your extreme mass product, are up their as some as the best doug?


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

Extreme said:


> My God, do I have to say this again, THE CALORIE CONTENT OF A WEIGH GAINER MEANS FCUK ALL!
> 
> 100g protein = 400 calories
> 
> ...


I still think that PVL Mutant is a better bulker

260G Amount Per Serving:

Total Calories: 1050

Protein: 52g

Total Carbohydrates: 170g

-Sugars: 29g

-Dietary Fiber: 5g

Fat: 18g

-Saturates: 3g

-Trans Fat: 0g

Cholesterol: 60mg

Sodium: 360mg

Potassium: 1400mg

CNP Pro Mass

Calories 394

Protein 35g

Carbohydrates 53g

of which sugars 6.7g

Fat 4.7g

of which saturates 1.7g

MCT's 3g

Fibre 4g

Sodium 0.03g

but I'm open for comments


----------



## paauggiee (Mar 9, 2011)

Hi - I'm also extremely skinny by genotype and for the first two years of my training I glugged down all sorts of weird and wonderful potions such as mass gainer,etc. I never really saw anything like the results I was expecting and the most obvious consequence was gaining fat around my midsection.

After a couple of years I changed my training and eating habits and at last the pounds really started to pile on. I can only speak from my personal experience but I found that the only nutritional supplement that really assists quality growth is a good protein shake.

The importance of ingesting enough complex carbohydrate through eating decent meals cannot be overstated, and mass gainer shakes, which are generally the same as swallowing a huge amount of sugar, are a very poor substitute. The realities of work can obviously make this difficult, but with a bit of creative thought I found I was able to overcome this. If I was in a job where I couldn't openly munch throughout the day, what worked for me was stashing a couple of foil wrapped potatoes in my bag and I'd take a toilet break and wolf them down together with flask of egg whites or protein shake.

I also found that the way you train as an ectomorph is incredibly important. I found I really had to "shock" my body doing short, very intense workouts of no more than 5-8 reps per set and which never last more than half an hour. Also, I discovered that training less often substantially increased my growth rate. I went from training 4-5 times a week down to 3 very intense sessions and noticed a huge increase in my gains.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

try training 2x aweek.. ^^^^^

i`m an ecto and the extra rest is what got me growing..

oats added to a protein powder makes a "mass" type gainer.

and drinking my cals made the next big diff..

and then focusing on deads/squats for 3 years as well...



> ON Serious Muck


 :becky:


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

paauggiee said:


> Hi - I'm also extremely skinny by genotype and for the first two years of my training I glugged down all sorts of weird and wonderful potions such as mass gainer,etc. I never really saw anything like the results I was expecting and the most obvious consequence was gaining fat around my midsection.
> 
> After a couple of years I changed my training and eating habits and at last the pounds really started to pile on. I can only speak from my personal experience but I found that the only nutritional supplement that really assists quality growth is a good protein shake.
> 
> ...


Glad that you found your own way, so important to hit the wall a few times and learn from experience and mistakes


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

starting to wonder if i would be better of just using oats in my whey again, only problem i found was that it was thick and cloggy and couldnt really get it down.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

more liquid jonny...


----------



## 19years (Aug 1, 2009)

mask said:


> Have a look at - Myprotein products.


ill take a look, thanks



paauggiee said:


> Hi - I'm also extremely skinny by genotype and for the first two years of my training I glugged down all sorts of weird and wonderful potions such as mass gainer,etc. I never really saw anything like the results I was expecting and the most obvious consequence was gaining fat around my midsection.
> 
> After a couple of years I changed my training and eating habits and at last the pounds really started to pile on. I can only speak from my personal experience but I found that the only nutritional supplement that really assists quality growth is a good protein shake.
> 
> ...


I've started giving this a go, hopefully i'll see some results from it..

as for potatoes and egg whites/protein shakes, it'd be difficult to get them to the loo, but i can definitely get a protein shake on my desk that shouldn't be a problem


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

would oats and whey with peanut butter - out class MASS shakes?

protein, complex carbs, healthy fats ??????????????????????


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

if you use oats you only need one type of powder...


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Akalatengo, why is Mutant Mass better? You quoted a 260g serving of that against a 100g serving of CNP Pro Mass and never quoted Extreme Mass.

If you had you'd have found the Extreme one and the CNP one are similar in breakdown figures, I think the Extreme one has better ingredients than the other 2.

Mutant Mass is largley just milk powder, they hide that by quoting a "Proprietary Blend" in the ingredients.


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

I truly believe once youve tried extreme mass then you will not buy anything else.


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

I do use extreme products and I know they are quality in fact the Build and Recv is the only brand I can use.

I have never used mass gainers but the op is taking three shakes a day so I thought that Mutant almost triple the CNP in one masssive serving that he was asking.

tbh after all under dose scam thats been going on recently I'm very picky at what to buy and Extreme N. is first choice


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

What I was trying to get at is products like Mutant Mass, Serious Mass, True Mass, etc are sold on "Calories per serving" and the serving size is huge but when compared to CNP Pro Mass or Extreme Mass gram per gram there is next to no difference in calories but you will find the first 3 I mention are much lower in protein.

Mutant Mass works out at 20% protein

CNP Pro Mass works out at 35% protein

Extreme Mass works out at 35% protein


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

I can see what you mean now Extreme, those marketing tactics are so misleading


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

so would you say cnp and extreme mass, are more or less the same extreme?


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

jonnymc said:


> so would you say cnp and extreme mass, are more or less the same extreme?





Extreme said:


> I think the Extreme one has better ingredients


depends on what you mean by more or less


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

benefits - rather than taste


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

better ingredients mean better product, I don't think Extreme was referring to taste


----------



## 19years (Aug 1, 2009)

im glad i made this topic, very informative.

I did want to buy an Extreme Mass, however i wanted 1kg, not 4.5kg of the stuff and i don't think there's a 1kg version unfortunately


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

cnp do a 2.5kg mate


----------



## Temp (Apr 1, 2011)

Extreme said:


> If you had you'd have found the Extreme one and the CNP one are similar in breakdown figures, I think the Extreme one has better ingredients than the other 2.





akalatengo said:


> better ingredients mean better product, I don't think Extreme was referring to taste


could you explain please mate? the list of ingredients for the cnp product and the extreme product don't show the extreme one to be better from what i can see :S


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Here we go, are you splinter in disguise


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i wonder how many companies buy whey from the same place?


----------



## Temp (Apr 1, 2011)

probably very similar to how many clothing company's use the same sweat shops lol


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

and all the companies like samsung etc who make a cheaper brand from the same factory...


----------

